# Dracula Untold [October 2014]



## Velocity (Jun 27, 2014)

So, like, the trailer came out and stuff.

[youtube]3AXVuHRSR_w[/youtube]

I'm a total sucker (geddit? ) for these kinds of movies, so I'm hyped.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 27, 2014)

I watch anything that involves Dracula so I'll watch it


----------



## Stringer (Jun 27, 2014)

wait, what's Tywin Lannister doing in muh druhcula?

trailer had a castlevania feel to it




Velocity said:


> I'm a total sucker (geddit? ) for these kinds of movies, so I'm hyped.


smh u so wet you could drown in your own puddle


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 28, 2014)

i'm pretty sure bats don't have enough mass to make armoured men fly up in the air like that


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jun 28, 2014)

Dracula always had that tragic aspect to him, so it still makes more sense than the Maleficient bullshit.
Hopefully they won't overdue it.
Also lol'ng at making the Otomans evil in the trailer, so that turning into a vampire seems a legit counter.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm totally alergic to vampires by now, but I'm always open to absolutely stellar recomendations


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 28, 2014)

Is this the rumored castlevania movie?


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 28, 2014)

Twin Lannister and Rickon Stark in the same movie?!

But anyway, I seems to be nice, I'll give it a try after all the vampire shit we've been getting lately.


----------



## Ae (Jun 29, 2014)

That Lorde song is out of place


----------



## Stringer (Jun 29, 2014)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Is this the rumored castlevania movie?


no, but upon looking it up, it's an adaptation of the novel castlevania took most of its inspirations from, hence why there are uncanny similarities


----------



## James Bond (Jun 29, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> i'm pretty sure bats don't have enough mass to make armoured men fly up in the air like that



These are magical bats.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 29, 2014)

So this is breaking bad Vampire Diaries style?


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 29, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> Also lol'ng at making the Otomans evil in the trailer, so that turning into a vampire seems a legit counter.



They did had the bad habbit of taking children and turning them into killing machines to such an extend that they even sent them to kill their own parents


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 10, 2014)

Don't know why this movie got so low ratings, it wasn't really great but it wasn't that bad either  I give it 6/10 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I really loved the idea that he decided to turn all of the survivors into vampires but was disappointed when he decided to kill them off, would have been a nice idea if he had an army of undead for the sequel


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 10, 2014)

At this point we've enough Vlad based Dracula movies and I've yet to find one that's actually good. Hopefully this is a decent time killer atleast. Could be a badass fantasy style fight movie with duels and such. Could surprise me even.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 10, 2014)

Oh I saw this movie last week. It was a really short generic super hero movie. The ending was sorta dumb


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 10, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> That Lorde song is out of place



[YOUTUBE]o-YfyCD9U_0[/YOUTUBE]

Is this crap as bad as maleficent?

I am kind of tired of all the super powered charas in fairy tale war movies with plagues of cgi and a terrible script.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 10, 2014)

Saw it today. I really enjoyed it, I hope its successful in the Box Office I really want to see this continue into the Universal Monsters Universe


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 13, 2014)

So they took my favourite historical figure of all time (Mehmed the fucking Conqueror) and turned him into an evil wuss?

fucking assholes.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 13, 2014)

It was okay.

Hoping we get Mummy, Wolf Man, Witch, and demon ghost stuff for this apparent shared universe of monsters that Universal are planning on doing now.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 13, 2014)

so he gave him magic blood to drink? the devil? cause if not this prequel doesn't go pre enough


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 15, 2014)

nah, that scene does happen in the movie


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Oct 15, 2014)

This movie was a piece of shit but tbh I expected it to be a piece of shit. I'm not even going to worry about spoilers right now because this movie was that bad.

The action was decent. As far as acting goes, Tywin and Dracula were great but everyone else was horrible. The plot was extremely cringe worthy. They made Vlad the Impaler into this soft sap. They made a fool out of Mehmed the Conqueror. Vlad was supposed to give 1000 boys to the sultan when apparently his entire kingdom didn't even consist of more than 1000 people. Tywin could have been freed from the cave the entire time by just tricking someone that came in and instead he just killed them off like an idiot. Anyways, if you just want to watch a mindless movie to kill time, then watch this for the cool action scenes but if you're expecting some deep dracula movie that will set the bar then stay clear away from this.

4/10 and just because of the action.



			
				Arya Stark said:
			
		

> So they took my favourite historical figure of all time (Mehmed the fucking Conqueror) and turned him into an evil wuss?
> 
> fucking assholes.



I'm also a huge admirer of Mehmed II (my third favorite Ottoman sultan after Beyazid the Thunderbolt and Suleiman the Magnificent) and was hugely disappointed by their portrayal of him. The man who took over Constantinople and effectively destroyed the Byzantine Empire at the age of 21 was turned into a lunatic that made his armies fight blind.....


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Oct 17, 2014)

I liked it a lot. I enjoyed the plot and the acting. I didn't expect the movie to end like it did, but I liked that they made an opening for a sequel. I wouldn't mind more.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 25, 2014)

I need to watch this a second time because i got confused with Tywin Lannister because of his awful accent. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Tywin is free now right and at the end he was seen stalking Vlad. Will he be an enemy in the sequel or will he ask Vlad to help him hunt the original vampire??




I have but one gripe with this movie im not sure if its the movie house but the lighting in this movie is fucking abysmal. Its too dark you cant see shit. Especially the first time Vlad used his vampire powers to defeat the Turks. I understand its night time but fuck.


----------

